# Burner doesn't work



## drewski

I unchecked some items from my System Config and now my burner will not work.  The drive is there but none of my programs will burn a cd.  So my question is... what needs to be checked in system config for my burner to work correctly?


----------



## PC eye

It could well be the data cable for the drive or the drive itself seeing the actual problem. Try booting off of a disk with it to see if anything loads. That will show if the lazer in the drive is still good or has failed. A simple swap of a bad cable and suddenly seeing the drive work fully is another item.


----------



## StrangleHold

drewski said:


> I unchecked some items from my System Config and now my burner will not work. The drive is there but none of my programs will burn a cd. So my question is... what needs to be checked in system config for my burner to work correctly?


 
Since it happen after you unchecked some items in msconfig I dont think its a IDE/sata cable, long road to nowhere.

Go back into msconfig and recheck everything and see if it works. Msconfig is really for trouble shooting, not as a permanent fix for start up items. Most programs have settings in there options to uncheck for starting up with windows.


----------



## PC eye

Now that moron has offered his nonsense besides a possible bad data cable which is more commonly seen especially with flat ribbon type ide cables most burning programs can be started manually for burning a disk since most do not auto load with Windows. The one particular exception to that being Roxio's Easy Media Creator.

The way of preventing any program for burning a disk in the msconfig if that's what you mean by "System Config" would be disabling any necessary background services for Windows in the services tab not the startup group.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> Now that moron has offered his nonsense


 
Talk about a Moron, the guy unchecked some stuff and his burner stopped working. And you tell him to check his (cable).

This is your usual drag them around by the knuckles till they bleed theme B/S. Then you start off on a incoherent rant! Showing alot of intelligents there PC Tech250/PC eye.


----------



## PC eye

Who you taking to now? Yourself? or simply digging at straws again? 

You seem to forget real fast that a lazer can go in a drive at any time as well as seeing a flaky cable act up. As far as the msconfig is concerned disabling items in the services tab without first checking off the "hide all microsoft services" box is asking for problems.

The question for drewski at this point would be can you still read from disks when inserted into the optical drive? Here I can go into the msconfig at any time and uncheck everything and still see disks burned with various programs.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> Who you taking to now? Yourself? or simply digging at straws again?
> 
> You seem to forget real fast that a lazer can go in a drive at any time as well as seeing a flaky cable act up. As far as the msconfig is concerned disabling items in the services tab without first checking off the "hide all microsoft services" box is asking for problems.
> 
> The question for drewski at this point would be can you still read from disks when inserted into the optical drive? Here I can go into the msconfig at any time and uncheck everything and still see disks burned with various programs.


 
Like I said, Then you start off on a incoherent rant!


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> Like I said, Then you start off on a incoherent rant!



That's simply due to you not having enough grey matter to comprehend anyways.  Is that why your sole purpose for posting is to trash one thread after another?


----------



## StrangleHold

What is it with you. I really believe something is wrong with the way you comprehend things or understand them. It seems to be a common thing with you and you just flat out make things up too.

Like I said in post #7


----------



## PC eye

I don't actually care what you muttered in post #7. Try staying on the original topic when on a thread instead of making lame remarks.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> I don't actually care what you muttered in post #7. Try staying on the original topic when on a thread instead of making lame remarks.


 
There is (really) something wrong with you!


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> There is (really) something wrong with you!


 
Been drinking too much of that hill billy stuff tonight? figures! 

I'll wait for drewski's reply rather then satifying your nonsense.


----------



## tyttebøvs

So... his burner works, he goes in and disables something, and then the burner stops working. What is most likely the cause? Something he disabled or the drive/cable broke (he also can see the drive in windows)?

What about reading from it?


----------



## MrBucket

Ya man i mean how the hell did this get so outta control? If my breaks went out on my car i wouldn't change my headlights first? But ya all this msconfig and IDE cables could be the problem but checking on everything he checked off would definetly seem like the best thing to do first rather than doing all these hardware things first. Plus its alot easy to click a mouse than it is to change a cable, not that either of them are hard but. . . you guys know what i mean ha

Oh ps just remember. . . Fighting on the internet is like the special olympics, even if you win, you're still retarded. . . sorry if that offended anyone but it totally works


----------



## PC eye

tyttebøvs said:


> So... his burner works, he goes in and disables something, and then the burner stops working. What is most likely the cause? Something he disabled or the drive/cable broke (he also can see the drive in windows)?
> 
> What about reading from it?


 
I can tell you a little story about one dvd burner that could read any disk. When going to boot off of the Vista dvd or even a live distro nothing! A few times the system was shut off entirely then suddenly it would boot. So much for a flaky cable that worked when it wanted to. Yet the drive was plainly seen in Windows at all times.

The question about being able to read any disks is simply to find out if the only disks put in the drive were simply more blank media. The drive tray will still work.

Another drewski can try since I ran into a similar problem without even disabling anything in the msconfig with the free version of BurnOn. After 3 or 4 reliable burns in XP it suddenly wouldn't burn anything. Reinstall and see 3 or 4 more good burns then stalls again.

Solution? Tossed the XP disk in by chance one day and ran the system file checker. The next attempt when seeing the XP disk get busy was to try again. Disk #5 suddenly burned without hesitation.

Roxio was even worse. If you disabled that in the msconfig a manual start would see no results. That required being loaded along with Windows while most burning programs simply startup after Windows is loaded and then going to use them.


----------



## tyttebøvs

My post was about "what is most likely the cause of the problem"


----------



## PC eye

You'll note drewski stated different programs not just one. Besides having made them inactive another thing to consider is simply running into some bad blank media. There it won't matter what program is used nothing will burn. You have to look at more then just one thing and think that is absolutely the cause without first finding out just what is preventing what types of disks for what type of burns by what programs?


----------



## tyttebøvs

well, have you heard of "imapi cd burning com service". If this service is disabled, whatever program that tries to use it will fail


----------



## PC eye

That isn't found in the msconfig utility. To see if that is running you go to the Run command prompt on the Start menu and type "services.msc" there. When the services screen appears you double click on the Imap cd burning com service item and then click start in the general tab.

Even when set at manual you can't burn any disks. You want that set to automatic.


----------



## tyttebøvs

"imapi cd burning com service" is not to be found in msconfig, you say? have you looked?

About manual vs automatic. If I have it set to manual and starts a burn in mediaplayer, it magically starts anyway


----------



## PC eye

tyttebøvs said:


> "imapi cd burning com service" is not to be found in msconfig, you say? have you looked?
> 
> About manual vs automatic. If I have it set to manual and starts a burn in mediaplayer, it magically starts anyway


 
The question that should have been asked would have been pointed at drewski as to which version of Windows was this problem being seen on. For burning with WMP 10 in XP the following would apply.

*To enable CD burning*
1.
From the *Start* menu, right-click *My Computer*, and then click *Open*. 
2.
In the *Devices with Removable Storage* area, right-click the CD drive, and then click *Properties*. 
3.
If your CD drive is recognized, you will see a *Recording* tab. On the *Recording* tab, verify that the *Enable CD recording on this drive* check box is selected. 

Next, verify that the Image Mastering API (IMAPI) CD-Burning COM service on your computer is enabled.
*To enable IMAPI*
1.
Click *Start*, point to *All Programs*, point to *Administrative Tools*, and then click *Services*. 
2.
Right-click *IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service*, and then click *Properties*. 
3.
Set the *Startup type* to *Automatic*. 
4.
Click *Start* to start the service, and then click *OK*. Note that you may have to log off and then log on for this change to take effect. 

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/mediaadvice/0091.mspx

The Imap cd burning COM service item is not seen in the msconfig if you happen to be running Vista. The previous instructions for typing in the services.msc command on the Start>Run apply to both versions there.


----------



## StrangleHold

PC eye said:


> That isn't found in the msconfig utility.


 
Yes it is. 

Cant believe that all this is over your IDE Cable Big Bang Theory. PC eye his burner worked just fine untill he unchecked some items. Its pretty obvious what happen. Why dont you just stop the B/S.


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Cant believe that all this is over your IDE Cable Big Bang Theory. PC eye his burner worked just fine untill he unchecked some items. Its pretty obvious what happen. Why dont you just stop the B/S.


 
And if it turns out the drive simply quit or and who said just ide but simply put data cable since drewski never replied with either what type ide or sata as far as the optical drive let alone which version of Windows was being run there. So before you open your yap again maybe you should pull your head out of your... and actually smell what you are shoveling.


----------



## MrBucket

Ya he probably hasn't replied back yet because your making a big f**cking deal about this, i wouldn't either if i didn't know what i was doing and i came on a forum and a guy's panties were up in a bunch and started "e-fights" with other people over a tiny obvious first suggestion. An admin should really just come in here and lock/delete this thread this is just getting stupid honestly.


----------



## ihavenoname

Drewski..... try this: right click on the CD drive > click properties > click the recording tab > make sure the "Enable CD recording on this drive." box is checked. That could of been changed when you were screwing around in there, lol.


----------



## PC eye

MrBucket said:


> Ya he probably hasn't replied back yet because your making a big f**cking deal about this, i wouldn't either if i didn't know what i was doing and i came on a forum and a guy's panties were up in a bunch and started "e-fights" with other people over a tiny obvious first suggestion. An admin should really just come in here and lock/delete this thread this is just getting stupid honestly.


 
You should see the volumes of other threads trashed by a few unnamed...  Yet not much has even been done there.

I've simply been waiting to see if the OP will actually return at this point with a few answers rather then listening to the "noise" by some people trying to rule anything else other then what they think is absolute without question without first finding out more.


----------



## StrangleHold

This is exactly how you got 20,000 post. PC eye you just cant stop can you. Its like a endless rant on and on and on. It gets to the point where the thread is meaningless because you have twisted/dragged/kicked/wiggled the thread to death.


----------



## MrBucket

I PM'd a few admins to see if they could lock this thread. . . somethin about it seems to keep everyone coming back, its a friggin black hole of dumb sh*t wth


----------



## ikermalli

lol he never came back!


----------



## PC eye

PC eye said:


> ...in the msconfig if that's what you mean by "System Config" would be disabling any necessary background services for Windows in the services tab not the startup group.


 


StrangleHold said:


> Cant believe that all this is over your IDE Cable Big Bang Theory. PC eye his burner worked just fine untill he unchecked some items. Its pretty obvious what happen. Why dont you just stop the B/S.


 


ikermalli said:


> lol he never came back!


 
When you see this non sense would you? Probably not! Unfortunately this is simply a repetitive agenda someone else has in mind rather then staying with the OP's actual original topic seen on countless threads.


----------



## StrangleHold

All I got to say is UNBELIEVABLE!!!!


----------



## PC eye

What you should have said was that I simply didn't rule anything out since drewski never came back to provide more information like general system info, which version of Windows, how old the system was, etc. since the problem could be from anything. Generally when exiting the msconfig what do you see first? restart now or later?

The restart at that time could have seen Windows load sideways for another reason making the drive inactive while still being listed. Can any disk with data on it already still be read? No answer from the OP still while all anyone hears is you still mouthing off as usual.


----------



## StrangleHold

Unbelievable!!!!


----------



## tyttebøvs

When do you start to believe?


----------



## StrangleHold

When Windows loads Sideways for another reason.


----------



## PC eye

StrangleHold said:


> When Windows loads Sideways for another reason.


 
I'm sorry if I went past your 3rd grade education there. But I still have to watch you continue to rant on and on and on and.... 

Since the OP never came back to add any further information this thread should simply be closed up and deleted!


----------

